# Keeping ants out of kibble storage



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We feed raw to our own dogs. However, my daughter does a lot of dogsitting. Most dogs come to stay with us while their owner is away. Everyone has been complaining about ants getting into their kibble storage, apologizing for whatever they are leaving to feed their dogs. I've seen everything from the zip type bags to the plastic container on wheels with the airtight seal. It all starts out fine with the ants just on the outside of the containers. But after it's been opened a few times, the ants are now in the food. It's not like the food is crawling with ants (the outside/crevices of the containers are often pretty infested though), but it's frustrating to the owners to buy quality food and then have ants in it. And these bags/containers are all being stored inside, not in garages or sheds. 

I might add that everyone has also had problems with ants in their houses this year. My neighbor mentioned that one of her kids let one drop from a melting popsicle hit the floor and within minutes she said it was covered in ants! I also have ants in the house. My daughter about freaked when one of the dogs left an almost empty stuffed kong on the kitchen floor and she didn't know what it was because it was literally covered in ants. The red kong had turned black with ants....ewwwe!!!! We've had to ban all chew toys with anything edible. Even bare rib bones are fair game to the ants.

The ants are the small black ones. Anyone know of anything non-toxic that can be used to send the ants running?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

oooh, I might have an exterminator come in to spray and take the pets out for the day--we are leaving for PA this afternoon and I leave kibble up there in the plastic container with the air-tight, snap lid--now I am wondering if I am going to go up to ants---I hope not, they can be sooo pesky


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

Sevin dust is the best and safest deterrent I've found.

I have a feeding station for feral cats and even though the food is only put out twice a day, there are always a few crumbs on the ground to attract the ants.

Sevin dust is safe for pets to walk in and can even be rubbed into their coats for flea protection. 

The way I use it is to sprinkle it generously around and under the food dishes and it takes care of the problem. Ants will not cross a barrier of Sevin Dust!

In your case I would suggest sprinkling it around and underneath the bags of kibble to form the barrier.


----------



## Toledodogtraining (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not sure how much food you are talking about, but maybe you can put the food in a refrigerator or freezer. I use to pet sit (other people's homes), and if I found ants in food, I'd pop the food in the freezer, and pull out their portions in the refrigerator.

For feeding, like cats. I would put their portions in a bowl, then that bowl in the center of a pan with water. Like a rectangle cake pan. Worked every time.
~Tonya


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

In the springtime I had those types of ants in my home. I got some liquid ant baits and put them around the inside of my house. I also found in one area where they were coming in at and put a few drops of hot sauce down and that helped.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

We keep any extra kibble in the freezer. Keeps it fresh and bug free.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, the Bernese mountain dog owner was nice enough to buy a fresh bag just before they left for a week or two. So I poured it all into a plastic trash bag and put it in the freezer. (amazing how much space 40# of Canidae takes up in a freezer!) What a pain...maybe someone could pray for an early frost...


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

briteday said:


> .maybe someone could pray for an early frost...



NO NO NO NO NO 
its only July.... we get frost in september here..... no early frost..... I just will not allow it...... 
s


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

When I was in college, we use to keep ants out of our dorm room garbage can by wrapping double sided tape around the can. It seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I keep ants away from snoopys food by simply keeping the food in the orignal bag.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Its been a long time since I use kibbles but this is what I did. First of all a food with few preservatives or insecticides are an attraction. ( obviously you are using a good food) 
I put in a bin ( not plastic as it absorbs the fat from the food and can become rancid). I had metal trash cans- and around it and under it "sticky traps" it stopped them cold. Then I would follow the trail and spray at the source ( not near the cans - the source)


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use gel bait traps - think it's called Taro. Once placed, you must NOT move the bait traps. They'll be gone within 2-3 days max.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Besides putting the food in the freezer, washing the plastic air tight container with soap and water to get rid of the crumbs and greasy residue, we did a very thorough vacuuming of the house and garage yesterday, disposing of the vac bags as soon as we finished. Although we have hardwood floors and vacuum every day, I don't always take the narrow nozzle and get in all the crevices and cracks, moving all the furniture, etc. My husband even vacuumed the garage; neighbors thought he was crazy!

So I will keep the food frozen until they get back on Sunday and then let them figure out what to do. They keep the container out in a shed in the dog run. Maybe they don't have ants....


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I use a 5 gallon paint bucket with a snap on lid for the extra kibble. Then I put it in the freezer. I just bought a plastic container with a lid that flips open at Lowes. It was made for charcoal storage. I think it says Kingsford on it.It works great and has a convenient flip open lid that a measuring cup will go thru easily. David


----------

